# Dankung problems



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, received my dankung through the post the other day. I can't shoot with it at all, it pings off left, right at what seems random, even when I do get it going straight it goes way too high or rolls on the floor. I've even managed to draw blood from my gripping finger...

Can anyone help me get it right because obviously they do do the job, and very well from what I hear but I cannot. Oh it's the generic dankung shape for reference.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Are you flipping? and what bands are you using?


----------



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

how do you mean "flipping"? I've got double 1745's on


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have the jungle hunter, its tough to shoot. Pay particular attention to where the bands are at draw. I start by pre tensioning them so they are on top of the rings and appear even. Withoit this step they can be very lopsided, one on top and one on bottom. Fork hit for sure.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

philly said:


> I have the jungle hunter, its tough to shoot. Pay particular attention to where the bands are at draw. I start by pre tensioning them so they are on top of the rings and appear even. Withoit this step they can be very lopsided, one on top and one on bottom. Fork hit for sure.
> Philly


Here is my solution to the "Dankung Problem". What used to be my most PITA slingshot to use is now not only easier to use, but one of my most accurate. Cut small pieces of latex tube and slip over the ring as shown. To shoot, point the forks straight at your face, and put tension on the tubes. Rotate the slingshot to firing position as you pull the bands. The tubes will stay centered on top of the fork. You will, from time to time, have to readjust the position of the small pieces of latex. Of course, if I ever buy another Dankung, it will be the type with a flat top.


----------



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

Hm, I'll give it a go, if not then I'll probably just sell it on. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will have to admit I have a hard time shooting the dankungs accurately. And just when I think I have got it ... i shoot another wild shot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't get why Chinese ears don't slant backwards to centre the bands at the top.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

The natural stickiness of the rubber will keep them where they belong if you will draw them correctly. The hands should be chest height to begin the draw, with the handle toward the target and the ears away from the target. Push the slingshot away from you as you also pull back with the pouch and when you come to anchor, also turn the slingshot to shooting position. The release of the pouch is critical to accuracy and how you grip the pouch is very important for a good release. If the pouch isn't released smoothly it will cause wayward shots.
I don't know how strong you are, but 17-45 tubing is a very powerful set-up and rigging with eight strands of 17-45 is overkill extreme. If that is what you mean by saying double 17-45, then I suggest going with a lighter pulling rig. One loop of 17-45 on each side is plenty for shooting .045 caliber lead in a hunting situation. For better accuracy, I suggest using one loop per side (four strand) of 20-40 tubing for your target practicing. If you are struggling with accuracy it has to be a problem with either an inconsistent release of a good flexible pouch or the tubes are just too hard to hold at anchor and are causing bad technique with release and follow through. Proper follow through is very important. After the shot, hold your position and take a look at where both hands are. A common error is to drop the hand holding the slingshot. If your hands are in different positions after release then attention should be paid to proper form and follow through until they are in the same place after every shot. Take the time you need for every shot and also regulate your breathing during the shot. I take a deep breath on the draw and hold it until the shot is made.
Hope this helps you out a bit, because the Chinese slingshots are too much fun to miss out on.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have the jungle hunter, its tough to shoot. Pay particular attention to where the bands are at draw. I start by pre tensioning them so they are on top of the rings and appear even. Withoit this step they can be very lopsided, one on top and one on bottom. Fork hit for sure.
> Philly


Here is my solution to the "Dankung Problem". What used to be my most PITA slingshot to use is now not only easier to use, but one of my most accurate. Cut small pieces of latex tube and slip over the ring as shown. To shoot, point the forks straight at your face, and put tension on the tubes. Rotate the slingshot to firing position as you pull the bands. The tubes will stay centered on top of the fork. You will, from time to time, have to readjust the position of the small pieces of latex. Of course, if I ever buy another Dankung, it will be the type with a flat top.









[/quote]

how to locate the tubes on the dankung ears well:

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhum#p/u/64/4AnE2e6vzzk


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the Bi-Thor 4 strand fixed slingshot you dont have the problem of centering the tubes and highly reccommend this.I have used the loop before but personnaly not keen on them dankung have a wide selection of fixed tubing slingshots.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

A common error is to drop the hand holding the slingshot. If your hands are in different positions after release then attention should be paid to proper form and follow through until they are in the same place after every shot. 
[/quote]
A thorough and excellent as this is Smitty, isn't what you've described here, flip-style? which is what I thought was the best way to shoot DK's. I don't have one, but I use small shooters, like the Milbro, which I flip with ... Seventh, you should search flip-style on the forum here, or have a look at Joergs 'Bellsofhythe lucky-seven' review on youtube, it will show you what you need.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I don't get why Chinese ears don't slant backwards to centre the bands at the top.


Dan, that sounds like it should be your next project. In fact it is high time you started messing around with the bent-rod slingshot.
Smitty should experiment with this idea too.


----------

